# HELP! HIBERNATE!



## Pinkion (Dec 25, 2011)

Aaahhh help my little girl was hibernating when I woke her up. She didn't respond to me, hiss or anything like she used to! When I took her out she was cold and was rolled in a ball! Someone turned off my room heater and it droped to 18 degrees celcius! She is not awake but acting a little drunk and shivering. I have the room at 21 right now and it's still warming up.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

You need to warm her up. Look at the first post of this thread, about half-way through (signs of hibernation or being too cool) for the best way to do it:
http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=7474


----------



## Pinkion (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks, I kept her underneath my shirt for body heat. It was a painful 20 minutes with 6 holes in my body but she is all warmed up now.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm glad she's feeling better.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

If that ever happens you can also put her in some warm water which will help her warm/wake up.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

SkillzandQuillz said:


> If that ever happens you can also put her in some warm water which will help her warm/wake up.


Never EVER put a hibernating hedgehog into water to warm them up. It becomes even easier for them to catch a chill if they are wet. The best is always just to stick them under your clothes. Put on a t-shirt, then a sweater and stick your hedgehog under the sweater. It's the absolute safest way to warm up your hedgehog. Never put them in the water.


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

When I had to warm up my hedgie, I stuck the hedgie in his snuggle sack and turned on a heating pad. Worked great.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Putting an animal, even a human, in water to warm them up doesn't make any sense. Once they're wet they become chilled. That's why warm baths are used to cool a person that has a fever. Water evaporating off a body chills it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I want to add also to NEVER EVER put a hibernating hedgie in water. Not only for reasons already mentioned but also because it initially warms them up too quickly. Being unresponsive, they can also easily inhale the water as they are unable to move to get their heads up. Also, most hedgehogs are scared enough of water to begin with without being put in water when they are unresponsive.

They need to be warmed up slowly. Either under your clothing, or use a towel warmed in a dryer, or a heating pad on low.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I think they know not to ever put one in warm water now. SkillzandQuillz you should learn the ropes before giving advice  not trying to ride you just don't want any hedgies getting hurt.


----------



## tofrus (Oct 17, 2016)

Pinkion said:


> Thanks, I kept her underneath my shirt for body heat. It was a painful 20 minutes with 6 holes in my body but she is all warmed up now.


oh god mine was hibernate as well. its true the best way to put the hedgehog directly on the stomatch. in the beggining its kinda pain abit but you will get used to it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please check the date on a thread before posting. This thread is from 2011


----------

